# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wiek kostny dziecka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój 5 letni synek w stosunku do swoich rówieśników jest niski i mało waży, dlatego się zaniepokoiłam. Zrobiliśmy badania rtg nadgarstkow mojego syna. I wyszło, ze wiek kostny ma na 3-4 lata. 
Czy taka różnica jest dopuszczalna?
Czy powinnam iść do endokrynologa i rozpocząć leczenie?

proszę o pomoc

----------


## focus9

Wiek metrykalny dziecka nie musi być zawsze zgodny z wiekiem kostnym. Dopuszczalne jest opóźnienie wieku kostnego wynoszące do 2 lat. Opóźnienie  wieku kostnego odzwierciedla opóźnienie wzrastania i rozwoju stwierdzane w takich stanach chorobowych jak: niedobór hormonu wzrostu, niezdiagnozowana lub niewłaściwie leczona niedoczynność tarczycy, ciężkie choroby ogólnoustrojowym (wady serca, mukowiscydoza, ciężkie postacie astmy oskrzelowej, przewlekłe niedokrwistości, przewlekłe choroby nerek, przewlekłe choroby przewodu pokarmowego), niedożywienie. Opóźnienie wieku kostnego obserwowane jest także w tzw. konstytucjonalnym opóźnieniu wzrostu i rozwoju. Dzieci te rosną jednak dłużej niż ich rówieśnicy, gdyż później występuje u nich dojrzewanie płciowe i w końcowym efekcie ich wzrost po osiągnięciu dorosłości jest prawidłowy.

----------

